# Documentary about North Korea



## cih1355 (Apr 7, 2010)

On YouTube, I recently watched a National Geographic documentary about North Korea. Lisa Ling, a journalist, posed as a medical coordinator and traveled with an eye surgeon who performed cataract eye surgery on 1000 patients. (All of them were healed.) Lisa Ling describes what life is like in this country. 

Below are video clips of this documentary. The last video clip is really sad because even though they regain their physical sight, they do not have spiritual sight. They are in spiritual darkness. They were praising Kim Jong-il for their healing instead of God. 

[video=youtube;A_268_pBvPs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_268_pBvPs&feature=related[/video] 

[video=youtube;QFxvvd-l6-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFxvvd-l6-w&feature=related[/video] 

[video=youtube;93mxwmGYa-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93mxwmGYa-Y&feature=related[/video] 

[video=youtube;HI93iLkNnV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HI93iLkNnV8&feature=related[/video] 

[video=youtube;p7RtFZCpyv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7RtFZCpyv0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you for posting this. I will watch it when I have time. About two months ago I heard a BBC World Service documentary on NK. It sounds like a terrible place to live. It drove me to prayer. Shortly after that the VOM newsletter arrived and their focus was on NK. I encourage you all to pray for the people of this nation.


----------

